# Soundbar for cars...what wattage should i pick?



## gunsshipsandspeakers (Sep 11, 2020)

I've read from somewhere that you can use soundbars for the car nowadays. Anybody here ever tried it? What's the wattage of the soundbar you used and any tips is setting it up? Thanks!


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

Where did you hear people doing this? AC soundbars with an inverter?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

gunsshipsandspeakers said:


> I've read from somewhere that you can use soundbars for the car nowadays. Anybody here ever tried it? What's the wattage of the soundbar you used and any tips is setting it up? Thanks!


No, just no.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

This one is 300 watts. Have you tried it?






PyleHome - PSBV200BT - Home and Office - SoundBars - Home Theater - Sound and Recording - SoundBars - Home Theater


300 Watt Bluetooth Soundbar w/USB/SD/FM Radio & Wireless Remote




www.pyleaudio.com





Ge0


----------



## recyclabletoodle (Sep 13, 2020)

Huh, I've never heard anyone setting it up like that before. Not that it should matter though, dB should matter more. Read on.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Being that soundbars are typically intended for home audio/video use, I'm not sure you're going to find a practical solution.

First off; they are usually run off AC power (needing to be plugged into your house receptacle).
With that said; you can find passive sound bars, that could be run off a car amplifier, like this one:








Amazon.com: Dayton Audio BS36 36" LCR Speaker Bar Black : Electronics


Amazon.com: Dayton Audio BS36 36" LCR Speaker Bar Black : Electronics



www.amazon.com





In short; a soundbar in a car audio application is not really a good idea...
For the same money; you could get a set of proper car audio speakers, that would sound significantly better.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^^^That Pyle box reminds me on the days people put a pair of boxes on the rear shelf! (Really old school lol)


----------



## Gentlegiant9400 (Aug 8, 2020)

Smh come on man, I mean i knew a guy that had a set of tower speakers in the back seats..but he also repainted his car with a roller and brush using house paint. If that's any indication of smart it is to run house speakers in a car 🤔


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

diy.phil said:


> ^^^That Pyle box reminds me on the days people put a pair of boxes on the rear shelf! (Really old school lol)


That was kind of the point. An iconic throwback brand. 

Ge0


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Haha yeah.
They make soundbars for boats. Some look pretty interesting.


----------

